# Looking for land/club to run dogs for hogs.



## OleSlingShot (May 19, 2012)

I an currently interested in acquiring some land within an hour or so from Augusta ga. (Richmond, Burke, Warren, Wilkes, Mcduffie, Lincoln, Jefferson counties).  

I am willing to pay, assist in keeping up maintenance on the property, or ANYTHING!  Will only hunt outside of deer and turkey seasons.  All property would be respected as if it were my own.  

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## OleSlingShot (May 23, 2012)

Btt


----------



## OleSlingShot (May 28, 2012)

Btt


----------



## OleSlingShot (Jun 19, 2012)

Btt


----------



## OleSlingShot (Jul 13, 2012)

Btt


----------



## OleSlingShot (Jul 23, 2012)

Btt


----------

